# who knows adam at performance in gaylord?



## realtreejeep (Nov 11, 2011)

im looking for adam the owner of performance raceway in gaylord... he was supposed to be switching shops two weeks ago and never open back up.. he has my velineon vxl-3s speed control and some other esc's and motors of mine.. i have been trying to call the shops number for two weeks now and drive an hour six times now so 12 hours total just to find out if the shop was open and well just as i thought nothing is even in where the new shop was supposed to be.. this dirtbag has until wed the 16th of nov to get a hold of me or im calling the cops and pressing theft charges on him.. if anyone knows how to get a hold of him via cell phone or anything please do so or just give me his number and i will handle it myself...


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

realtreejeep said:


> im looking for adam the owner of performance raceway in gaylord... he was supposed to be switching shops two weeks ago and never open back up.. he has my velineon vxl-3s speed control and some other esc's and motors of mine.. i have been trying to call the shops number for two weeks now and drive an hour six times now so 12 hours total just to find out if the shop was open and well just as i thought nothing is even in where the new shop was supposed to be.. this dirtbag has until wed the 16th of nov to get a hold of me or im calling the cops and pressing theft charges on him.. if anyone knows how to get a hold of him via cell phone or anything please do so or just give me his number and i will handle it myself...


adam was up front with me. i gave him money for a couple of transponders he was going to order and didn't and he sent me my money back no problem. i do no he has been going through somes things and i'm sure it's alot of hassel.


----------



## realtreejeep (Nov 11, 2011)

yes adam always up front me before he started switching stores... him going through a divorce has nothing to do with having things that dont belong to him he has a store to run or he needs to call everyone that he has stuff of theres and find out where to send it and do whats right


----------



## realtreejeep (Nov 11, 2011)

i have spoke with adam and want to say thanks to those who helped me with contacting him.. he is willing to make things right with me so he's still the up front and good as i always seen him... fyi his re-opening is tomorrow from 10am-5pm sat the 12th...


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Been wondering about Adam.. its to bad things had to happen like it did. Seemed like he sparked alot of RC interest in Gaylord and surrounding areas. Hopefully he can get a store back up.


----------

